# What type of shoes are compatible with Crank Bro Candy pedals?



## SnowTown (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm not quite sure which shoes to buy to go with the crank bro candy pedals? I saw some SPD compatible shoes... SPD is for Shimano shoes right? Are they also compatible with the crank bro candy pedals? If not, what should I look for?

Thanks.


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

Any SPD-compatible shoe should work with Crank Bros pedals/cleats. In rare cases, you may need to trim a bit of shoe lug off, but I haven't ever. Shop away...

Cheers, Chris


----------



## bghtn (May 9, 2004)

I use Diadora Gecko's and do not have to shave any of the shoe.


----------

